# Hidan vs a flock of geese



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

vs 




hidan comes across a flock of geese, not having killed in a quite a while he decides to brutality slaughter them all for lulz

location: pond
distance: one scythe swing away from chopped geese
mindset: in the mood for some roosted goose

who wins?

and happy birthday atlantic storm!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 12, 2014)

Do the they have any knowledge on Hidan's abilities ?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Sep 12, 2014)

The geese take this, low-diff. Hidan won't be able to counter their taijutsu combos.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Do the they have any knowledge on Hidan's abilities ?



the only knowledge they have on hidan is that hes gonna kill them all horribly, their like sitting duc- i mean geese




Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The geese take this, low-diff. Hidan won't be able to counter their taijutsu combos.



these arent ninja geese like some animals in nardo bro

dere regular geese


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Sep 12, 2014)

Ummm... Itachi solos?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

Legendary Pervert said:


> Ummm... Itachi solos?



itachis not even in this battle

though hidan might share his fried goose with him if hes lucky


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 12, 2014)

Can't they just run away from Hidan ? Fly away or something ?

Also Hidan seems like the  type to eat his goose raw.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 12, 2014)

Hidan and Kakuzu couldn't even take normal crows.  Geese are meaner and bigger, and Hidan can't draw his ritual on the water.  Geese stomp.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Can't they just run away from Hidan ? Fly away or something ?
> 
> Also Hidan seems like the  type to eat his goose raw.



these geese might be weak creatures but they are prepared to give their life to protect their pond from this madman so they wont run/fly away.

hmmm ur right actually, after hes done theres gonna be nothin but bones floating in a bloody pond


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu couldn't even take normal crows.  Geese are meaner and bigger, and Hidan can't draw his ritual on the water.  Geese stomp.



...man i dont liek how this thread is turning out. i wanted da geese to be slaughtered! shouldve chosen a stronger opponent, i underestimated the geese.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Sep 12, 2014)

Itachi soloes


----------



## CurlyHat (Sep 12, 2014)

Yea, but what if the geese are crows, and Itachi's only genjutsu'd hidan into thinking they're geese?

Itachi solos.


----------



## Bonly (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm expecting a certain Goose to come solo this thread and let his bros chill and relax


----------



## Garcher (Sep 12, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

Pond gives the geese home advantage. I'll have to go with with the geese.


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2014)

the geese ruffle Hidan up


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 12, 2014)

Man those geese are gonna completely and utterly fodderstomp Hidan. I mean he is the weakest Akatsuki member like by FAR.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Sep 12, 2014)

Hidan gets curb stomped. 

Have you guys not watched regular show, Geese don't play.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 12, 2014)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Hidan gets curb stomped.
> 
> Have you guys not watched regular show, Geese don't play.



ROFL.  

#sotrue


----------



## kingcools (Sep 12, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> itachis not even in this battle




yes he is. Itachi is ALWAYS in the battle.


----------



## JuicyG (Sep 12, 2014)

Do the geese posses any Kekki Genki ?

Are the geese able to use boss summons, perhaps the mother goose ?

Some questions I need to know


----------



## Jagger (Sep 12, 2014)

>Goose hasn't posted by now.

What is going on.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

He is fighting Hidan obvs.


----------



## Kyu (Sep 12, 2014)

They pluck Hidan's eyes out.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Sep 12, 2014)

where r u goosey? 

man, u guys r ruinin the thread by wanking the gooses

it wasnt supposed to be this way.....


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 12, 2014)

Make it Itachi and it'll change faster than u can blink


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 12, 2014)

babaGAReeb said:


> the only knowledge they have on hidan is that hes gonna kill them all horribly, their like sitting duc- i mean geese
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck are regular Geese  You ever fought a Goose before?  They are easily building level with mass hypersonic feats.


----------



## Ghost (Sep 12, 2014)

I was almost blitzed by a goose once so they are like fucking fast + their beak is at least city block


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 12, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I was almost blitzed by a goose once so they are like fucking fast + their beak is at least city block



I rest my case, saikyou is easily mach 227.


----------



## Bloo (Sep 12, 2014)

If these were ducks, Hidan would stand a _small_ chance. However, Geese are armed with teeth and are vicious when instigated. The Geese destroy him, literally no difficulty.

Thankfully, for Hidan, it won't be as rough of a defeat as it would be if these were swans....


----------



## OG Appachai (Sep 12, 2014)

all this geese wank sheesh, ppl always overate them. They are not as agile as crows they are bigger and slower, but idk how hidan handles the infinte combo attack though


----------



## RBL (Sep 12, 2014)

Itachi wins low diff imo.


----------



## LostSelf (Sep 12, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Hidan and Kakuzu couldn't even take normal crows.  Geese are meaner and bigger, and Hidan can't draw his ritual on the water.  Geese stomp.



This .


----------



## Nikushimi (Sep 12, 2014)

If one of the geese is AS: Hidan gets banned.

If none of the geese are AS: Itachi solos.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 12, 2014)

saikyou said:


> I was almost blitzed by a goose once so they are like fucking fast + their beak is at least city block



OMG this made me literally ROFL


----------



## Cognitios (Sep 12, 2014)

> OMG this made me literally ROFL


I don't think ROFL means what u think it means
or literally


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 12, 2014)

Geese aren't carnivores so they won't eat him, and considering he's immortal- he outlasts them no dif.

Now if these were Philadelphia pigeons he'd get solo'd by one neg dif.
Ei in v2 going after Minato.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 12, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Geese aren't carnivores so they won't eat him, and considering he's immortal- he outlasts them no dif.
> 
> Now if these were Philadelphia pigeons he'd get solo'd by one neg dif.



By that logic the moment Shikamaru dies, Hidan wins the fight


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 12, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> By that logic the moment Shikamaru dies, Hidan wins the fight


Malnutrition kills him, so yeah, he's currently dead. 

Unless the geese have explosion breath it's safe to say Hidan outlasts conventionally.


----------



## Dr. White (Sep 13, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Malnutrition kills him, so yeah, he's currently dead.
> 
> Unless the geese have explosion breath it's safe to say Hidan outlasts conventionally.



They chew and rip him apart. It's been established they have building level feats.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> They chew and rip him apart. It's been established they have building level feats.


How's that relevant? Hidan tanked Asuma's ash cloud and Kakuzu's wind blast without so much as a headache.

Step your game up n00b. Those geese only succeed in making Hidan serious.


----------



## Kingston (Sep 14, 2014)

Good question, one though to decide:

First we have to take a close look of both jutsu's and see which one is stronger
Then we will look at both stamina and chakra levels. Intelligence is also a crucial factor in this choice.

Jutsu's of Hidan:
Hidan is able to do a kind of ritual which will sacrifice his pray
PROVE



Hidan is also invincible and very good with a blade (taijutsu) but not very good with genjutsu. 
His strength comes from ninjutsu.

Jutsu's of the goosses:
Gooses are not only very fast, but also very vicious on it's prey.
They tend to spy on one prey and the come out of nowwhere, leaving the victim in agony.
PROVE


Look at the eyes, look at the eyes - pure agony

conclusion:
I think it will be a though match and the outcome will be very close, but I will have to let the win go to the gooses, cuz of the suprise effect


----------

